
Reddit CEO claims TikTok app is 'fundamentally parasitic' and spyware - fortran77
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2020/02/27/reddit-ceo-calls-tiktok-app-fundamentally-parasitic-spyware/4895825002/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22430508](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22430508)

------
Barrin92
It's hard to make out what Huffman is referring to in particular. I'm sure
TikTok tracks user behaviour on its platform but I assume so does reddit when
it sells ads on its platform. As far as we know tiktok does not appear to
store American user data on Chinese servers.

Parasitic is definitely what I'd call a flat out inappropriate label in
particular in the context of attacking a Chinese company without much evidence
to back it up. I think Sandbergs comment highlights what the real problem here
is

> _Sheryl Sandberg had similar comments, noting that she was concerned about
> the fledging video app on NBC’s “Byers Market” podcast. “They’re huge,
> they’re growing really quickly, they’ve gotten to bigger numbers faster than
> we ever did,” Sandberg said._

[https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/27/21155845/reddit-ceo-
steve...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/27/21155845/reddit-ceo-steve-
huffman-tiktok-privacy-concerns-spyware-fingerprinting-tracking-users)

------
BitwiseFool
While he may be right about TikTok, I really don't trust what Reddit is
turning into either. Reddit does the same thing and tracks outbound clicks and
user browsing as well.

------
ropiwqefjnpoa
Ok, TikTok is bad, what does that make Facebook?

------
brian_herman
Posturing by an american company to a chinese one. Reddit is just as parasitic
with subreddits like /r/wallstreet bets and /r/nsfw I don't see how his
argument holds any water whatsoever.

~~~
skinnymuch
What is the problem with WSB? They are pretty upfront about how stupid the
shit is.

I haven’t been to /r/nsfw. Is there a problem with mature/adult stuff or
something else?

~~~
brian_herman
Yeah, /r/NSFW used to be as bad as 4chan but now its just specifically geared
towards men. Edit: replace "it" to be /r/NSFW

